# Patience is running out



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Got the following codes on the way home Friday night:
> P11DB
> P11DC
> P0133
> ...


I have 2 of these gen 1 Cruze Diesels, and oddly there is different behavior between them.. for reasons I'm still trying to determine. The one I bought used had had P0133 a couple of times now, I reset it and go.. but after the second I read about soot on the sensor, turns out it's easy to get this sensor out to inspect. It was very soot covered. I cleaned it with brake parts cleaner and blew it out with compressed air. Total time for this was less than 30 minutes. I also blew air into the manifold, which produced a small cloud of soot. I've not had these issues on the other car, and it gets better fuel economy as well. 

In your case with all sensors giving you issues.. it could be a damaged DPF, my other Cruze had a bad DPF from new, replaced under warranty in the first week. It permitted soot to pass. That with stop and go, perhaps a sticking EGR valve and that could be causing your issues. On my Cummins truck I can just unplug the EGR and it runs fine, I'm not sure if that I possible with the Cruze, might try it if I continue to get extra soot on that car. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> No interest in deleting the emissions system, not my thing. The car should run as designed.
> 
> It may be my driving habits or the amount of stop and go traffic I sit in everyday.


I think you’re right about the stop and go traffic, that probably has much more (negative) influence on emissions components than driving habits. Diesels (and modern emissions systems) are in their element cruising highways between 1,500 - 2,000 rpm. 

I’ve seen some weird regen intervals and soot mass accumulation when my normal highway driving switches over to city traffic for any significant miles.

Bottom line you’re 100% right to say the car should run as designed especially with your low miles. Hopefully the dealer can isolate the cause soon and end the codes.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah it should run as designed

but none have successfully run as designed, yet...after years and millions of dollars, they still dont have it figured out

so good luck with that.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

boraz said:


> yeah it should run as designed
> 
> but none have successfully run as designed, yet...after years and millions of dollars, they still dont have it figured out
> 
> so good luck with that.


One has to wonder if the emmisions standards are realistic, and even if they need to be so tight. It's demanding on solving the engineering problem. That there is exceptions granted for these standards for government vehicles should be a clue just how much of a hassle they are. There are those that seek the elimination of ICE (Internal Combustion Engine). I often see them say it, and boldly at times. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MRO1791 said:


> One has to wonder if the emmisions standards are realistic, and even if they need to be so tight. It's demanding on solving the engineering problem. That there is exceptions granted for these standards for government vehicles should be a clue just how much of a hassle they are. There are those that seek the elimination of ICE (Internal Combustion Engine). I often see them say it, and boldly at times.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


the emission standards are possibly realistic, but not realistic in the timeframe that was imposed on the manufacturers.

thats where alot of the problems are.

the rest of the problems are thinking the vehicle (this or any dpf/def equipped diesel) will perform well emission wise under less than perfect scenarios (anything other than highway)

here in alberta, yearly inspections for commercial vehicles no longer worry aboot the emissions and whether or not theyre deleted.

i have the oldest truck in the fleet, (2012) its deleted, theres 10 brand new trucks in the yard, i dont want, cuz of the emissions issues.

i bought the car knowing the emissions would be the weak point, everything else was tested and proven, and i knew i would be heavy highway miles, so expected to be fine, but also expected and budgeted from day one a delete.

i wont spend a penny towards emissions repairs, the day it needs some, itll get the delete.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I`ve had those 3 codes as well, really don`t care as they come an go an never goes into the speed limit count down. if it did that would get my attention.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

oilburner said:


> I`ve had those 3 codes as well, really don`t care as they come an go an never goes into the speed limit count down. if it did that would get my attention.


Took my car on a nice 50 mile open road run yesterday evening, and that seemed to clear the codes. CEL off as of this morning. 

I just think it really hates stop and go traffic. As do I.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Took my car on a nice 50 mile open road run yesterday evening, and that seemed to clear the codes. CEL off as of this morning.
> 
> I just think it really hates stop and go traffic. As do I.


fully agree.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Took my car on a nice 50 mile open road run yesterday evening, and that seemed to clear the codes. CEL off as of this morning.
> 
> I just think it really hates stop and go traffic. As do I.


You can get a O2 sensor removal tool (it's a 7/8"/22mm socket with a open for the wire. Pull that O2 sensor.. I'll try to post a picture later.. it's pretty easy. Clean it with some carburator or brake cleaner and reinstall. If you have compressed air, even better.. there is also canned air used for cleaning computers that would work. A slow response O2 sensor is likely contributing to the extra soot that is affecting all the sensors. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> You can get a O2 sensor removal tool (it's a 7/8"/22mm socket with a open for the wire. Pull that O2 sensor.. I'll try to post a picture later.. it's pretty easy. Clean it with some carburator or brake cleaner and reinstall. If you have compressed air, even better.. there is also canned air used for cleaning computers that would work. A slow response O2 sensor is likely contributing to the extra soot that is affecting all the sensors.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I'll pull the O2 sensor out tonight and see what it looks like. Fun times.


----------

